# Cheap Knives...



## Cryozombie (Aug 1, 2003)

Does anyone have any opinion on Spec Plus knives?  

They are fairly cheap, as far as knives go, hows the quality for the price?


----------



## phlux (Aug 1, 2003)

dont know about those ones - but if you want to buy knives for very very cheap - check out this site:

http://www.budkww.com/

They have a fairly good selection of throwers and such... I have bought lots of knives from here.

Great prices - just dont expect heirloomes.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah I know Bud K...

What I am looking for is somthing with SOME quality i could depend on if I needed it, but wouldnt miss too much if Local Law Enforcement took it from me...


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 3, 2003)

The Spec Plus knives provide reasonable quality for the price paid.  They are far and away better than the cheap imported Chinese junk sold through Bud K.  Spec Plus is made by Ontario, a reputable knifemaker.'

The leather-and-nylon sheaths aren't the best around, but they'll do.  The knives themselves are sharp and have fairly good fit and finish.  The integral semi-hard rubber guards won't be to everyone's liking, as some prefer a hard metal guard on their knives.  The handles themselves are reasonably comfortable.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Aug 4, 2003)

I own two Spec Plus knives and many more Ontario knives.  The Spec Plus are well built for the money and very easy to sharpen in the field.  Their edge holding ability leaves something to be desired however.  Of course, I put my knives through pure torture in the field, so they might be perfect for you.  For cost/quality, I have always liked Cold Steel.  If you can get past Lynn Thompson's controversial life and politics, Cold Steel can't be beat for the price.  Ontario is a great producer of quality blades, however, so take a chance.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 5, 2003)

Agree with the general sentiment: Budk is junk.  Spec is good quality for the price.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 5, 2003)

Well... 

I bought a Spec Plus Tanto... seems like a decent blade... Thanks for the input guys.


----------

